# -6, ,

## onik6262

.    -6   -2.
 -    -6    .   ,       ,   .                -   .   -2       -6?
     :        -6  ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,           ,   .
    -6 -  ,       .    .

----------

,   .  !        .       ,     .        :     .               ?   ,  -2.   -6    - ?   -  ?  ,         ,        ,    . , -3     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-2   ,   :   -11,   -,       .       ,        -3. 
 -6,    ,   ,   ,      .    ,   ,      -,     .  ,  -6 .

----------

-    .    ,        .     ,    .  ,     ,   -3,     -2,        -6.  -    11  ..      -2,      ,           ,             .               ,         ?

----------


## Svetishe

.          . 


> -    11  .


     ?   ?       ?      .       3   100   ,     5       150,      08?


> ,


  ,   -   ,   -  .        .

----------

,      ,     ,       ..    ,  ,  ,     -          .    .

----------

,    :        (      ,   ),             .         .

----------


## Svetishe

,     .     .      ,    - ,      .        ,   ,      .    ,             ?          .    ,        .   -  .

----------


## Svetishe

> 


        ?    ?    - -11.



> 


 -29  .
 :Big Grin:         ,   .

----------

> ,    - ,      .        ,   ,      .


     ( ),         :Smilie: .       ,  10  20   3-       .       .
        ,       ,          ,   .       ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,  10  20   3-       .


!     .   ( )  ,  -     / .      . ,    ,                .

----------

...    ,                 . - ,      :        ,      (,    ).           -  -    ,    ..      .

----------

> ,    ,                .


    ? -3?  ,     - ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ? -3?  ,     - ?


,   .  -  .


> - ,      :        ,      (,    ).           -  -    ,    ..      .


  5000 ,   20  ,   5     ,    . 5000/20*5=1250   ,    .     . 


> -  -    ,    ..      .


    ,      .      ,   ,      ,    .      ,   .

----------

> ,   .  -  .  5000 ,   20  ,   5     ,    . 5000/20*5=1250   ,    .     .     ,      .      ,   ,      ,    .      ,   .


  ,    . ,   ,       -     .               ,       ? ,            -   .

----------


## Svetishe

,       .             ,     (!),          -    ( ,   ).    ,      ,      .     ,    2 :   .        30 ,      27   24 ,    ,      35 .        75 .  8 ,    ,    68,       84   .     .

----------

,   .   ,          . ,         40- .          .   .      :  ,    ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,   .       ,     . .   ,      ,       .         .    .   :Embarrassment:

----------

-   :Smilie: .   -2     ?  :Smilie: .  ,        ,           - ,        .         -      -,  ,  -,       :       ..

----------


## Svetishe

.        


> - ,      :        ,      (,    ).


        ,     .           ,   ,       .       .   -2  .    ?      ,                   .

----------

, -!                 (    ,     ).  -2        :Smilie: .    ,         ,     ,       ,       .   ,      , ,     (,      ),         .

----------


## Svetishe

.      ,            ,      08  :
1. .   ,           
2.   .    .1
3. .     , ,  ,   -11,  -11   .       -29:   ,             .    ,      08 .
4.  !       :Stick Out Tongue:      .    ,    - 
5.      -,    -2, -3
6.        

    08       .    ;",  ."    ,   -3,  -1,  -6    .

 :Embarrassment:

----------

:Smilie: .    .3:   -29         - ,   -.        . ,   ,     "",           , , ,   ,     :Smilie:       ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

, ,   ,    -   .

----------

?  ,         - ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,     - .    ,    ""  ,    ,   .    -    - ,    ,       "" .  -  -11    .

----------

.     !

----------


## Koroleva_Yulia

!
, ,           -6,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-6

----------


## Koroleva_Yulia

.   ,       -6  -6.  -6     -2  -3.          .        -6.    6  -   .

----------


## Koroleva_Yulia

?
      -6,      ?  ,    ,      . (        - ).           -6.

----------


## Svetishe

, , ,   6  ,  6    .

----------


## Koroleva_Yulia

,      ,    -6 ?

----------


## Svetishe

6   ?      ? ?

----------


## Koroleva_Yulia

-6, -2, -3, -11  ,     .   ,   .
       ,       ,  ..  ,      -6.  ,       ,   .    -6,    ( ,   )   ,    -   - "   ,   ".
  ,  . ,            -         -6.

----------


## Svetishe

"   ", 2008, N 7

      2008 
( II).

( ,   ,
 )
( II)



.., .., .., ..,
.., .., ..

    ( N -6)

   N -6 "   ",              11.11.1999 N 100 "              - ".

1.   

    -   .

2.   

   .

3.    

      .

4.  

      -         .

5.  

                               .
   "   "           ,         .

6.  

        .

7.    


      :
-     ( N -2),
-      ( N -3),
-     ( N -17).

8.      

-----------------------

L---------T-------------

         \/
    ,  

         \/
-----------------------

L-----------------------


    .    ,       ,        (6),   (6)                .     ,        ,   . 
 ,       .        ,     .

----------


## Koroleva_Yulia

.

----------


## slepen

> (6)                .     ,        ,   .


 ,         -   .   "" - . ()  ,    ?   -   ?             ...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

